# Horror movies that are hitting the street today



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

3 Extremes
Death Tunnel
Evils of Night
Fear of Clowns
Joshua
Willaim Shatner's Full Moon Fright Night, Vol 1


----------

